# The Unkindness of Ravens - Novella



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/the-unkindness-of-ravens.html








> THE STORY
> Captain Daed and his Brazen Minotaurs fight a hopeless battle on a vital world, assaulting an impenetrable fortress held by their treacherous foes. When help arrives in the form of the Raven Guard, commanded by Daed’s old ally, Captain Koryn, the Imperial forces finally have a chance of victory. But can the subtle stealth forces of the Raven Guard and the bold, brash Brazen Minotaurs work together, or will they all be doomed?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am fairly excited about this one. No one does the Raven Guard as well as George Mann does.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm assuming the Brazen Minotaurs are not the same as the Minotaurs in the Imperial Armour line of books?


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't wait for this!! Wasn't able to get Catechisms of Hate but hopefully this one will work out


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I think is piss annoying that they pull off another of this limited edition crap


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

pretty shit cover art tbh...promethean sun, catechisms of hate, aurelian all had great covers...


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the Raven Guard. Gonna try to pick this one up!


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Novella? eh.
Raven Guard? eh eh? 

No thanks.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Brazen Minotaurs makes me wonder if this isn't tied to the 'Labyrinth of Sorrows' audio drama.... The Minotaurs appear there as well:



> As war spreads across the sector, Imperial and Chaos forces clash on the mortuary world of Kasharat. Far from the front lines, Space Marines of the Brazen Minotaurs infiltrate an ancient temple-tomb, seeking an artefact sacred to their Chapter... one that could turn the tide of battle in the Imperium's favour. But they are not the first to enter the tomb - as the Space Marines race to seize their prize, they are watched from the shadows. Are the mysterious Raven Guard there to help the Brazen Minotaurs, or to destroy them?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

so...will this novella have Helion Rain audio drama in print in it or just a comic strip related to Helion Rain?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It has an illustrated version of _Helion Rain_. Essentially the audio-novel in comic form.

Also _The Unkindness of Ravens_ is available now. Hurry and buy one!


LotN


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

As much as I would love to get it, I just can't! ARGH. Ah well, I guess that's what I get for planning to spend over 100 euros on out of print BL books tomorrow. :crazy:

Hope all those who want one manage to grab it though.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Already got my copy. Just saw a warning on the BL page that copies is running out.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks to a relative who was willing to sit at his computer and get this for me while I was taking my German final at college, I am now seven for seven on the collector's edition range. Yay. I really hope they stop now.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Worldkiller, you have a copy of 'Iron Warrior'?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I do wonder how good Catechism of Hate is, it was one i sadly forgot about.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Got mine  Only missing DAENYATHOS can't find it anywhere! 

Ignore that, just found one on eBay!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

they should really put the stock counter...fun to watch the numbers go down...


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Unhappy*

Now I have no reason to be unhappy, I got catechism, aurelian, promethean and managed to get the Unkindness last night...but I am unhappy none the less. I don't like these limited editions...I mean there beautiful, and are decent reads...but the price...and the limited number. It's just not fair on all the fans out there!! 

Peace out bro's.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Hey Worldkiller, you have a copy of 'Iron Warrior'?


Why yes I do.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

I seriously think I am the only person that didn't know it was being released. Prices for that book are so high now, I couldn't get one if I wanted. That's awesome that you have been able to collect so many of them. Good luck getting copies of the rest!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You can still order one if you want!


----------



## Yaalp (May 14, 2012)

Mine should be coming in this week but Deliverance Lost (which I loved) is the only Raven Guard novel I read so far. I was wondering if there's a recommended book/audio drama order I should follow before reading this one?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Yaalp said:


> Mine should be coming in this week but Deliverance Lost (which I loved) is the only Raven Guard novel I read so far. I was wondering if there's a recommended book/audio drama order I should follow before reading this one?


The audio drama Labyrinth of Sorrows and the Eshort Prey,get these before reading The Unkindness of ravens.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

March of Time said:


> The audio drama Labyrinth of Sorrows and the Eshort Prey,get these before reading The Unkindness of ravens.


Oh cool, didnt realize they were related. Any specific order?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

March of Time said:


> The audio drama Labyrinth of Sorrows and the Eshort Prey,get these before reading The Unkindness of ravens.


Is there a review of labyrinth of sorrow somewhere, where I can get a description of whats going on...or perhaps a H&B issue where it was released in print...? Just can't bring myself to buy an audio...


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine should be here some time this coming week. Will see if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. 160 of 3000. I'm about halfway through and I'm enjoying it so far.


----------

